# High Gloss Fine Paints of Europe Best Practice



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Use a micron filter
warm pot b/f application
hand sand only with 400 or finer
use 2 1000 cfm air scrubbers
lay down plastic on all floors
tyveck and hair nets
Kremlin or auto spray systems
cross your fingers


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow! Holy crap John that looks good. Good tips too. Can't say I have an air scrubber yet, but I'll have to look into it. Makes a lot of sense. I would love to see that up close and personal.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

That's a Home Run!:thumbup:

Thanks for sharing the pics & the tips.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

John, you said kremlin I assume you mean AAA or auto spray meaning a traditional air hvlp spray gun with a compressor? 

Awesome finishes. I have just ordered some black hollandlac to use on a table I have been working on. I don't have any air scrubbers, but a side draft spray booth.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

That is phenomenal. It looks breathtaking.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Whoa. That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Amazing. It looks like a mirror.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

That's as good as it gets, great work and lovely product. Is that timber if so what type?

Just heating the paint was the best tip I've ever received. Now its 2nd nature to sit the finish paint on top of a radiator or in warm water prior to using it.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

cardwizzard said:


> That's as good as it gets, great work and lovely product. Is that timber if so what type?
> 
> Just heating the paint was the best tip I've ever received. Now its 2nd nature to sit the finish paint on top of a radiator or in warm water prior to using it.


Five gallon buckets with hot water..coffee mug or micro wave; put METAL pot or paint can sit in material just above room temp.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Seattlepainting said:


> Five gallon buckets with hot water..coffee mug or micro wave; put METAL pot or paint can sit in material just above room temp.



Yeah I was saying we often leave our paint on top of radiators to heat them up. Or if none available pop the tin into warm water.

Very nice pics btw

What spray set up was used John, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

Beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Is that a wet film picture or dry film picture?

What tip size tip did you use?

Pressure settings on the AAA?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good questions, Dean.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks great.I seen their product back in 1994 and was going to use it.Back then i believe it was around $70 a gal.Then i drove by a local Fire Dept that used the high gloss red on their trim and doors.After 2-3 years it faded and looked chalky.I never tried it after that.I'm sure its good paint and is much different than years ago.I think theres only a few stores in the state that carry it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Tremendous job!


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

The image is dry film. I will be posting a video after we complete all three colors... Along the lines of it looks wet but no it's dry.

Whatever equipment you use it's almost always lowest pressure while still moving the product. From our FPoE cert group I know contractors that have successfully used every system for Hollandlac. It's the art of not over stacking on corners with the deep base colors. Runs will kill; you cannot sand out a thick run because it takes too long to cure to powder sand.

Here is a link to the Houzz page for this project with more images .. Don't ban me moderators I am trying to ad to this conversation

http://www.houzz.com/projects/417946/Queen-Anne-High-Land-Drive


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Seattlepainting said:


> The image is dry film. I will be posting a video after we complete all three colors... Along the lines of it looks wet but no it's dry.
> 
> Whatever equipment you use it's almost always lowest pressure while still moving the product. From our FPoE cert group I know contractors that have successfully used every system for Hollandlac. It's the art of not over stacking on corners with the deep base colors. Runs will kill; you cannot sand out a thick run because it takes too long to cure to powder sand.
> 
> ...


Great looking work. How much harder is FPoE paints to use than say BM Regal Select? I am thinking about trying some out at my place and then showing customers what the finishes look like.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Great looking work. How much harder is FPoE paints to use than say BM Regal Select? I am thinking about trying some out at my place and then showing customers what the finishes look like.


The Fine Paints of Europe Hollandlac high gloss is in a class by itself and will require trail testing. The satin oil will handle like the Olde Satin Impervo from pre 2005 or P&L Cellutone.

Fine Paints of Europe also has a latex wall paint; I am not qualified to compare that to BM Regal Select; we have used Rselect on a limited basis.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Shakey0818 said:


> Looks great.I seen their product back in 1994 and was going to use it.Back then i believe it was around $70 a gal.Then i drove by a local Fire Dept that used the high gloss red on their trim and doors.After 2-3 years it faded and looked chalky.I never tried it after that.I'm sure its good paint and is much different than years ago.I think theres only a few stores in the state that carry it.


$70 gallons was a long time ago 1996?


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> John, you said kremlin I assume you mean AAA or auto spray meaning a traditional air hvlp spray gun with a compressor?
> 
> Awesome finishes. I have just ordered some black hollandlac to use on a table I have been working on. I don't have any air scrubbers, but a side draft spray booth.


Black is very sensitive to what some people call seeding; small granules that appear on spray application but not when you brush. You can call me directly or PM on FB on that issue.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Seattlepainting said:


> The Fine Paints of Europe Hollandlac high gloss is in a class by itself and will require trail testing. The satin oil will handle like the Olde Satin Impervo from pre 2005 or P&L Cellutone.
> 
> Fine Paints of Europe also has a latex wall paint; I am not qualified to compare that to BM Regal Select; we have used Rselect on a limited basis.


Do you mean trial and error? What kind of primers are used. I love the BM oil Impervo.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Do you mean trial and error? What kind of primers are used. I love the BM oil Impervo.


Yes trial and error.

We use the Fine Paints of Europe primer and also BM 217. The Fine Paints of Europe primer is clear base can be tinted with more pigment... So your primer can be red not pink..this is a key to the reds, yellows, oranges, and darks; Big Tip for those who have traveled the road


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Excellent finish, John. 

What are you running for a spray rig on stuff like that?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Seattlepainting said:


> Black is very sensitive to what some people call seeding; small granules that appear on spray application but not when you brush. You can call me directly or PM on FB on that issue.


Will do John. If I can manage to sell some of these jobs I will be looking at doing some hands on stuff if possible. I feel pretty confident I can learn how to spray it. Its just so unforgiving with dust settling that scares me to be honest. 

This table is my own and I can re-do it as many times as it takes. I figured on making some other samples when I do the table on mdf and real wood panels.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Shakey0818 said:


> Looks great.I seen their product back in 1994 and was going to use it.Back then i believe it was around $70 a gal.Then i drove by a local Fire Dept that used the high gloss red on their trim and doors.After 2-3 years it faded and looked chalky.I never tried it after that.I'm sure its good paint and is much different than years ago.I think theres only a few stores in the state that carry it.


I used a bunch of it back in the mid to late 90's. Mostly high gloss black for doors. I had one entry door set on a house overlooking Puget Sound that chalked out a lot. I did both houses I lived in with it and it held up well. I re-did the doors on the house I live in now with the bm Grand Entrance high gloss black and it actually is very similar in sheen.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

how do you guard against "contamination", in an auto spray booth its completely different environment compared to putting ram board down on the floor in the garage/living room and spraying, are you creating your own spray booth with that plastic wall system ( i don't know its name ), sanding with a vacuum attached sander ( air scrubber ? ) blowing/vacuuming area, then normal spraying procedures begin ?


----------



## Paintdian (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks...better then auto body paint? Im missing something.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful work John!! What is your touch-up/maintenance strategy with that piece of art? How are you going to protect it from the other trades and movers? I would want to build a museum quality display case around it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Beautiful work John!! What is your touch-up/maintenance strategy with that piece of art? How are you going to protect it from the other trades and movers? I would want to build a museum quality display case around it.


I would have someone standing guard with a heavy stick ready to pounce at a moments notice when a knucklehead walked by. :jester: 

Any damaged area would have to be repaired like an automobile.


----------



## EnglishDecorator (Sep 11, 2011)

We use Sikkens XD for the high gloss and Apply 'Grass A Lacquer' 

never herd of fine paints of Europe or the paint you have used but seems very similar to sikkens XD

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8677004.stm


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

EnglishDecorator said:


> We use Sikkens XD for the high gloss and Apply 'Grass A Lacquer'
> 
> never herd of fine paints of Europe or the paint you have used but seems very similar to sikkens XD
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8677004.stm


Where's that ironic icon, damnit we need one now!


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Same job as purple cabs.. These orange and yellow.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That looks so cool. I hear our local BM dealer will be carrying it soon. Maybe I'll have to try it again. Such a PITA tho.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It is so much harder to work with than say advance.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

These pics make me want to work with Shearer Painting for a couple days.


----------

